# VPN Client How to.

## jbssm

Hi there.

Because I have only a very limited amount of international trafic from my ISP, I would like to conect via VPN to my University.

But although that's fairly easy in Windows, in linux is not the case.

I've read an setup procedure for Red-Hat, but I didn't understand lot's of the terms used and in the end ... I couldn't get the connection to start.

I don't understant why do I have to give so much info to pptd-command, in windows I just give the ip of the VPN server (ex: 111.111.111.11) and that's it.

Can anybody give me, or point me to more easy to follow configuration of VPN ?

----------

## garo

The VPN Howto

VPN PPP-SSH Mini-HOWTO

----------

## wdconinc

Hello, 

I just did this myself but using a LAN an not a PPP, but I guess it will be similar for dialup.

I learned this using a document for our university, if you are already on the lan, so perhaps it is not very useful to you.  And I don't find the digital version anymore on the net, lost the link...  :Wink: 

I hope everything is clear.

0. Get an internet connection to your local ISP (call this ppp0, from now on)

1. Get pptp

Execute this

```
lynx http://sourceforge.net/projects/pptpclient

tar zxvpf pptp-linux-<version>.tar.gz

cd pptp-linux-<version>

tar zxvpf pptp-linux-<version>.tar.gz

cd pptp-linux-<version>

make

cp pptp ../pptp-command /usr/sbin
```

Now change pptp-command to disable taint-checking (== remove T in first line)

2. Get mppe-ppp (for encryption, depends on VPN router I guess)

```
lynx http://sourceforge.net/projects/pptpclient

tar zxvpf ppp-mppe-<version>.tar.gz

cd ppp-mppe-<version>

sh unpack.sh

cd ppp-<version>

./configure

make

make install
```

3. Config

Add "<username> rtrvpn <password>" using

```
nano -w /etc/ppp/chap-secrets
```

Add VPNconnection configuration using

```
nano -w /etc/ppp/peers/VPNconnection
```

# is NOT a comment!!!

 *Quote:*   

> # PPTP Tunnel configuration for tunnel VPNconnetion
> 
> # Server IP: <IP address of VPN Server>
> 
> # Route: add default gw <IP address of VPN Server>
> ...

 

Copy net.ppp0 (used to dial in to your ISP) to net.ppp1 and make it do something like (this won't work, but you'll manage to make it do what you want, won't you?):

```
/etc/init.d/net.ppp1
```

 *Quote:*   

> start () {
> 
> $SUBNET = `/sbin/ifconfig ppp0 | /bin/sed -n '2p'  | /usr/bin/cut -d: -f2 | /usr/bin/cut -d. -f1-3`
> 
> /sbin/route add <IP address of VPN server> gw $SUBNET.254
> ...

 

Greets,

Wouter

PS: I would have put my config files on the net, but I'm in windows for the moment, so no config files

----------

## jbssm

I believe I must use pptp to connect to my VPN server.

Acording to the How-to you pointed me (thanks for that) a windows VPN uses pptp.

Bruno

----------

## El_Presidente_Pufferfish

Thanks for the links but neither helped me, who is in a situation kinda like the thread owners.

In order to use my campus's wireless connection I have to make a VPN connection.  In windows its simple, you just open the provided Cisco VPN client and connect to 10.10.1.10 then it asks for your logon name/password for the network.

Aiiee, i just want wireless!

----------

## aheld

The instructions above are for a PPTP - Microsoft style vpn.  If you have a cisco client you may need a IPSEC VPN.

You may also want to take a look at https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=7720&highlight=ipsec

----------

## jbssm

Hi there.

Tanks for the help, I haven't been able to test what wdconinc described because I've bought a new motherboard with onboard lan, and I haven't reinstalled gentoo in my (almost) new computer because I think the distro does not have a driver for the lan onboard ... I'll look better.

Anyway thanks for the support, has I said i think wdconinc has the easiest setup, although I don't understant that first step about the isp and the ppp connection ... I configure my conection with dhcp, so I'll just jump the 1st step wdconinc described (I hope it's not a critical step).

Thank you again.

----------

